# Ielts test



## adrianj (May 14, 2012)

Hi there, 

Does everyone have to complete a language test to enter the Express entry system, even if they are a native English speaker? 
And also which IELTS test should you take general or academic?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Quick answer is.......YES.

I would suggest Academic but Standard should ge fine for most situations.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Whats the point of asking for english language proficiency from native english speakers? This is so stupid. Isnt a Brit/Aus./NZ/US passport good enough?


----------



## adrianj (May 14, 2012)

Making money for someone, no doubt! Thanks for the quick reply ! Very helpful !


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Hahaha good topic. 
So we assume that all native speakers will get 9 in all IELTS right ?

Would like to see there score  

By the way. 

For immigration its - General IELTS. 
For Student visa its - Academic


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

How much is the minimum score required in ielts for express entry


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

The higher the better. Its point based system. 
6 to start with.
But i feel less than 7 you dont really stand a chance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Whats the point of asking for english language proficiency from native english speakers? This is so stupid. Isnt a Brit/Aus./NZ/US passport good enough?



Someone from another country, say India for example, can have British citizenship and thus a British passport without being proficient in English so no, a passport is not sufficient.

If one is a native English speaker it might be a hassle to do the test but in the grand scheme of things is it really that big a deal?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Minimum score required:


> You must meet the minimum level of Canadian Language Benchmark (CLB) 7 in English or Niveaux de compétence linguistique canadiens (NCLC) 7 in French for your first official language in all four language abilities.
> 
> To get points for your second official language, you must meet the minimum level of CLB 5 in all four language abilities.


Language requirements â€” Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

and more interesting info:
Language testingâ€”Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)


----------



## adrianj (May 14, 2012)

Just spotted this in the text on the "language test we accept section" it says it does not accept the academic IELTS test only the General test ! That could have been expensive &#55357;&#56842;

ELTS has two options for the reading and writing tests: “General Training” and “Academic.” You must take the “General Training” option.


----------



## adrianj (May 14, 2012)

Sorry Sheray , just noticed you mentioned it in your post!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

colchar said:


> Someone from another country, say India for example, can have British citizenship and thus a British passport without being proficient in English so no, a passport is not sufficient.
> 
> If one is a native English speaker it might be a hassle to do the test but in the grand scheme of things is it really that big a deal?


How would you define a Native English Speaker? Would you call someone who has done pretty much all his life studying in English, someone who reads, writes, speaks pretty much on the same level as someone whose first language as english a native speaker even if he/she wasnt born in an anglo-saxon country? Not to mention the fact that you have to retake it multiple times as it only has a validity of 2 years. 

English test is fine and all, but is still another bureaucratic hurdle to go through. As a former international student who came to Australia to do a 4 year engineering degree, finished the course, went through the Australian immigration BS, applied for residency, started working, went through the Australian citizenship BS, and finally got my citizenship; obviously I wouldnt have survived with just fluency in Klingon right?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, you can think it is bureaucratic BS, but if it's you who would like to have the chance to live in this country, than it's you who will have to decide if you are going to jump through the hoops that may grant you that opportunity, or deciding to live somewhere else. They are not going to chance the hoops because you don't like them. (but you can influence who's creating the hoops once you become a Canadian Citizen ;-) )


----------

